

Own Your Awesome: Modesty Is A Dirty Word - anuleczka
http://synecdochic.dreamwidth.org/401060.html?nc=40

======
phugoid
That's pretty far-fetched. On the subject of downplaying your accomplishments
when complimented:

"This behavior, and the statements that arise from it, is a performative act
of emotional violence against the self-assessment tools and skills of others,
and disproportionately, against women."

I feel like I've peeked into her mind and it's a foaming vat of frustration,
self-doubt and victimhood.

